

Ask HN: Transitioning from windows to mac, good finder alternatives? - sourabh86

I been a windows user since start, but now that I have to shift to mac to make iOS apps, it is turning out to be a big pain. And of all the things I find &quot;finder&quot; to be the least usable app. Any good alternatives to finder? and any other suggestions for a mac noob? Things I miss the most:- notepad++(ST2 seems nice),strokeit, Windows explorer.
======
andrewstuart
Nothing wrong with finder. I made the transition from a Win to Mac and at
first I didn't like finder but now I can't recall what bothered me about it.

To truly make the leap to mac try finding the apple way if doing things rather
than looking for things to make your mac as windows-like as possible.

------
gjvc
[http://cocoatech.com/pathfinder/](http://cocoatech.com/pathfinder/)

